
Show HN: The Lazy Analyst's Guide to Faster SQL - jonbishop
https://www.periscope.io/optimizing-sql
======
yellowapple
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/periscope-blog-assets/lazy-
analysts...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/periscope-blog-assets/lazy-analysts-
guide-to-faster-sql.pdf)

Link for those who don't want to give an email address and name (that will
undoubtedly be used for marketing purposes, I'm sure).

~~~
hglaser
Periscope co-founder here.

We plan to treat the email addresses as people who might be interested in our
product, and at some point we'll reach out to everyone who signed up and ask
if they'd like to try it out.

If you know you don't want to try Periscope, but would like to read the eBook,
by all means use the link above. ;)

~~~
yellowapple
Well at least you're honest, I'll give you that :)

------
jonbishop
With our product (Periscope), you type SQL and get charts from your SQL
database. We spend a lot of time helping customers with their SQL queries and
also write a lot about SQL on our blog. So we thought it'd be a good idea to
put together a free guide on writing faster queries. Hope you enjoy it!

------
conorgdaly
Any chance you could mention what database/language/standard this guide is
for? Nothing listed on download page.

~~~
jonbishop
It's focused on Postgres and Redshift SQL. We'll be expanding this out to
other SQL databases for future versions. Will add that to the landing page!

